# CAD drawings of finger joint jigs



## myicq (Apr 16, 2012)

Looking at the various finger joint jigs available, I think it would be nice to have one. But they are kind of expensive to me, especially when imported.

Given that I have access to a CNC machine and material (6 or 8 mm alu).. is it not possible to find a CAD drawing (either in STEP or DWG or similar) of such jigs ?

After all, it's not rocket science.

Perhaps someone could also enlighten us all on a calculation from "finger width" to width of teeth / holes in the jig ?

I have tried to google this subject but without luck.

Thanks


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

myicq said:


> Looking at the various finger joint jigs available, I think it would be nice to have one. But they are kind of expensive to me, especially when imported.
> 
> Given that I have access to a CNC machine and material (6 or 8 mm alu).. is it not possible to find a CAD drawing (either in STEP or DWG or similar) of such jigs ?
> 
> ...


Here are two plans for box joint jigs. I built the top one (2) that is fairly simple to build and use. The number of holes and/or teeth would naturally depend on the width of the board you are cutting the teeth into. I use mostly 1/4 inch teeth and slots, but have never taken the time to calculate the number because it will vary from board to board due to board width. I just cut them, fit the boards together and trim if necessary. At the bottom of each plan it shows how to cut the joints and other pertinent information about box/finger joints.


----------

